
Is Intelligence Hereditary? - randomname2
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/is-intelligence-hereditary/
======
meira
Lombroso¹ and the neonazis.

1\.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cesare_Lombroso](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cesare_Lombroso)

